# April 2016 Power Results



## TWJ PE (May 19, 2016)

Post here your results!

Texas: pass

1st attempt.


----------



## Bebemaldito (May 20, 2016)

You got your results already? I see nothing on the NCEES website!!!


----------



## Ace1979 (May 20, 2016)

AK - Passed


----------



## TWJ PE (May 20, 2016)

Bebemaldito said:


> You got your results already? I see nothing on the NCEES website!!!


Yes. Got it through my Board's website first and a few hours later it was posted on MyNCEES.


----------



## thammond (May 20, 2016)

Just found out I PASSED! so sweet!


----------



## thammond (May 20, 2016)

oh sorry 

AK- passed


----------



## TWJ PE (May 20, 2016)

Ace1979 said:


> AK - Passed


Congrats @Ace1979.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 20, 2016)

thammond said:


> oh sorry
> 
> AK- passed


Congrats @thammond!


----------



## Dee Pee - Pee Eee (May 20, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> Post here your results!
> 
> Texas: pass
> 
> 1st attempt.


Same. feelsgoodman


----------



## TWJ PE (May 20, 2016)

Dee Pee - Pee Eee said:


> Same. feelsgoodman


Congrats @Dee Pee - Pee Eee,

Cheers!


----------



## fjgreco2 (May 20, 2016)

Passed. 2nd try. AZ.


----------



## MM2 (May 21, 2016)

Minnesota here and no results yet but I'm gonna fail


----------



## TWJ PE (May 21, 2016)

MM2 said:


> Minnesota here and no results yet but I'm gonna fail


Positive thoughts, breathe. Repeat.


----------



## MM2 (May 23, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> Post here your results!
> 
> Texas: pass
> 
> 1st attempt.


How did you feel after the test? Did you feel you were gonna pass ? I feel like I made enough mistakes to pass and enough correct answers to pass


----------



## TWJ PE (May 23, 2016)

MM2 said:


> How did you feel after the test? Did you feel you were gonna pass ? I feel like I made enough mistakes to pass and enough correct answers to pass


Overall, yes. However, I had about 3 or 4 days where I thought I screwed up the lay-ups and it would cost me.


----------



## MM2 (May 23, 2016)

Likewise! First week after the test... But still doubting myself


----------

